# BB threads on Felt FC



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm putting together a 2010(?)FC. I'm assuming the the BB threading is 68 mm British threads. Can anyone confirm. I'm putting in a 6700 BB but it didn't screw right in like Shimanos usually do for me so I wanted to check before I do anything foolish. I didn't have enough light to check the 
threads tonight and the old Felt website didn't specify.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

found it - BSC threads.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

I would be surprised if Felt ever used anything but British threads on their threaded bottom brackets.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

That was my assumption but I couldn't get the non-drive side threads(Ultegra BB) to start. It has an aluminum BB insert and the frame and has been sitting unbuilt for a while. I think there is some surface corrosion on the threads so I will find a local shop to clean the threads. First time I've had to use a shop in 15 years.
I've already used a a small wire brush and lube on the drive side but it was a no-go on the NDS.


----------

